# DMT cost Per Gram



## MisterMicro (Mar 6, 2009)

IS $200 fair for a gram?


----------



## MisterMicro (Mar 6, 2009)

i see you view number 1, come on, dont be shy...


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 6, 2009)

200 seems fair i have seen it go for 400 before. so you are mos def not getting ripped off, but then again hows the quality?


----------



## MisterMicro (Mar 6, 2009)

Ya i almost shit. Ive heard this shit grows in grass and in "most plants" so i found it hard to beleive, i had to look into it. Wouldnt a gram be like good for 2-4 highs? The quality im sure is good, its from a dude whos been hooking me up with the best acid i have ever laid on my tongue so ya i have faith in its goodness..

+ Rep for the help


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 6, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Ya i almost shit. Ive heard this shit grows in grass and in "most plants" so i found it hard to beleive, i had to look into it. Wouldnt a gram be like good for 2-4 highs? The quality im sure is good, its from a dude whos been hooking me up with the best acid i have ever laid on my tongue so ya i have faith in its goodness..
> 
> + Rep for the help


no way dude, a gram of dmt is 1000mg and all you need for a powerful experience is 30-50 mg. So do the math man a gram is way more than just an overnight kinda high. Each experience is like a waking dream that lasts about 30mins. Thing is that its often hard to recall the experience in detail, but it still has a significance. Anyway if you get a G you will have access to more than 2-4 trips...


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 6, 2009)

Dmt thats pure will give you a good trip at 30mgs.
1gram = 1000mgs
1gram = (30)*33.333333 trips

$200/33 = $6 a dose

pretty damn cheep if you ask me. 
But if you want to get it cheaper with a controlled purity talk to a chemical production company. Ask them for some DMT and see what they say. 

I am told you get a good price break when you get 10grams.


----------



## MisterMicro (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, what a shocker. Im definatly going to look into a chemical production company, thats some serious info. I was looking into extracting it as i have played with LSA a little bit and found a great, informable source: 
http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dmt/extraction_guide1/dmt_extraction_guide1.shtml

After some research, with very little info available to buy such substances i found this source for mimosa hostills root bark:

http://www.spiritapothecary.com/mimiosa-hostilis-root-bark--1-ounc.html


I dont know if i should be scepticle of it being treated or W/E, and i dont really want to risk so ill ask...


----------



## MisterMicro (Mar 16, 2009)

heres another one for mimosa hostills:

http://www.shamansgarden.com/c-79-roots-barks.aspx


----------



## Scuba (Mar 16, 2009)

now the only thing with doing an extraction is you need a shit ton of that bark for even a decent return. I did the extraction once and didn't get even enough for a dose. I only used 54g of the bark. your going to need about a 454g for a little under a gram of clean product. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## shepj (Mar 16, 2009)

If it is synthesized DMT, yes you are getting a good deal for $200 (assuming it's not cut). If it has been extracted then $200 a gram is fucking you in the asshole, as you could extract over 10g's for that price. 

But some places I have heard of the outrageous price of $400 a g...


----------



## style (Mar 16, 2009)

Scuba said:


> now the only thing with doing an extraction is you need a shit ton of that bark for even a decent return. I did the extraction once and didn't get even enough for a dose. I only used 54g of the bark. your going to need about a 454g for a little under a gram of clean product. Just keep that in mind.



Not to mention all the plant alkoliods and solvent left overs you will be smokin.


----------



## shepj (Mar 16, 2009)

Scuba said:


> now the only thing with doing an extraction is you need a shit ton of that bark for even a decent return. I did the extraction once and didn't get even enough for a dose. I only used 54g of the bark. your going to need about a 454g for a little under a gram of clean product. Just keep that in mind.


HAHAHA YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT! If you used 54g's of root bark and only got under a gram of product then you should not be posting on here! 

Anyone who does the extraction should be able to pull somewhere around 10g's (don't know the % yield off of the top of my head). You have like a 90% error.



style said:


> Not to mention all the plant alkoliods and solvent left overs you will be smokin.


And to you.. what the fuck do you think DMT and 5-MeO-DMT are? 
Plant alkaloids would be the correct answer.
Solvents left over? Generally speaking most of the solvents used are pretty volatile and evaporate rather quickly (and if you use a good solvent, you'll have no residue).

Please people.. if you don't have input that can actually help the guy who initially asked about dmt, then don't post.


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2009)

Scuba , you need to relook at your methods... you can easliy get 4g out of that weight.....as a minimum

Realy people, extracting this stuff is so easy a retarded todler could do it.

You need no special equipment, only some casutic soda (lye) and Petroleum Distilate - like zippo fluid - except avoid zippo brand, only go for brands that state distilled petroleum, RONSONOL is a good brand.

For $200 you should be able to make about 20g

A good freeze percipitation leaves almost no leftovers.... If I had to guess, you are torching the stuff with a flame while smokeing leading to the horrible taste...

If you are willing to loose about 10% of your product it can further be washed.. I see no need though.


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 17, 2009)

shepj said:


> And to you.. what the fuck do you think DMT and 5-MeO-DMT are?
> Plant alkaloids would be the correct answer.


Thats why they naturally occur in your brain or lack of it.


----------



## MrSkittlesworth (Nov 1, 2011)

Scuba said:


> now the only thing with doing an extraction is you need a shit ton of that bark for even a decent return. I did the extraction once and didn't get even enough for a dose. I only used 54g of the bark. your going to need about a 454g for a little under a gram of clean product. Just keep that in mind.


ummmm... not really... 1lb of MHRB can potentially extract about 8 grams of dmt, which can be refined to about 6 grams or so of pure dmt. you're technique is bad.. seriously, if you're only getting less than a gram for 1 pound extraction then there is something critical that you're doing wrong. the tek i used, the person who wrote it has pictures step by step and he got 17 grams from 1kg afterwards, which im sure if it was recrystallized could get about 14 or so grams of pure dmt.


----------



## MrSkittlesworth (Nov 1, 2011)

ANC said:


> Scuba , you need to relook at your methods... you can easliy get 4g out of that weight.....as a minimum
> 
> Realy people, extracting this stuff is so easy a retarded todler could do it.
> 
> ...



i would advise against using any kind of lighter fuel, the quality wont be as great, and you could have impurities which can be bad... order naphtha online from ace hardware or something... its much much better. seriously, dont use lighter fuel. and the stuff tastes horrible cause your burning the oxidized dmt... pure dmt doesnt really have much of a taste or smell... the yellowish stuff though is horrible. it smells like really bad morning breath and mothballs. lol!


----------



## ANC (Nov 2, 2011)

Scuba said:


> now the only thing with doing an extraction is you need a shit ton of that bark for even a decent return. I did the extraction once and didn't get even enough for a dose. I only used 54g of the bark. your going to need about a 454g for a little under a gram of clean product. Just keep that in mind.


This is false, I never use more than 40g at a time.
The problem is realy that there are many close family members of the tree which gets sold as the real thing even though haveing lower yields.

The only brand of lighter fluid I reccommend is Neon, Ronsonol gets out too much other oils from the tea. The smell is scat (poop), yep there is actualy dmt in shit.


----------



## BA142 (Nov 2, 2011)

I used to get 100mg doses for 15 bucks. A full gram was anywhere from 150-250 depending on various factors


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Nov 2, 2011)

ANC said:


> Scuba , you need to relook at your methods... you can easliy get 4g out of that weight.....as a minimum
> 
> Realy people, extracting this stuff is so easy a retarded todler could do it.
> 
> ...


Can you post what tek your using? I used half a pound once and only got a little over a gram. Although I didn't pull the bark as much as I should've. My technique was also using vinegar/lime instead of lye. Would that maybe be why?


----------



## Martins (Nov 2, 2011)

Scuba how much did u get from 54 g? If your product is not enought pure MisterMicro you can recrystalize it to get better quality.


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Nov 4, 2011)

can anyone help me out? read above^ id love to get more outta my bark...


----------



## Unnk (Nov 4, 2011)

mixmaster1314 said:


> Can you post what tek your using? I used half a pound once and only got a little over a gram. Although I didn't pull the bark as much as I should've. My technique was also using vinegar/lime instead of lye. Would that maybe be why?



yah that can matter tons the ph is one of the most important things when it comes to these extractions 

dont be scared of lye in these extractions doin things right prevents contams


----------



## ANC (Nov 4, 2011)

All the STB teks are just variations on the marsofold tek


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 5, 2011)

i get my grams of Deemsters for 60 bucks.
that is family prices though.
custy prices are 150-200 bucks a gram.

though
it isnt clean elf spice.
it is very orange/yellow

but i gotta say....it will get you WAY out there.
talk about going FURTHUR. 


but if i were you....it would be cheaper to extract your own elf spice by yourself.
and you will get a lot more out of it.
then you could share with your friends!!!!! =]


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Nov 7, 2011)

Unnk said:


> yah that can matter tons the ph is one of the most important things when it comes to these extractions
> 
> dont be scared of lye in these extractions doin things right prevents contams


So your saying you can get ALOT more outta the bark using lye extraction?


----------



## zeek Mc Grow some (Aug 14, 2015)

A friend and I will be trying dmt for the first time and we're getting a gram for $60


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 15, 2015)

depends on the quality.

if i get merlins ear wax orange/yellow (sometimes brown/red) it can be $60-$100 a gram.
If i get pure white crystalline powder it costs at least $120 a gram

i feel the brownish/red kind of dmt is best smoked with cannabis in a pipe.
The pure white or the orange/yellow merlins ear wax works best vaporized


----------



## DankDru (Aug 25, 2015)

Deems are meant to be shared with others to make us more self aware and on to better things. Not to be used for greed. Never pay any more than 80 a gram. You could buy all your supplies and chems for less than that.


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 26, 2015)

Ok. I'll finally ask so that I can do it. Can anyone let me know of a legal plant (substances) that I can order to use for an extraction? I found several basic teks that use naptha. Does anyone have any advice on a good tek to use? Or is anyone willing to create an updated "sticky" for this subject itself? I know. I know. I should have done this years ago. But, now´s the time.
I appreciate any assistance in this matter.
Later.
DaSrout...


----------



## DankDru (Aug 31, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Ok. I'll finally ask so that I can do it. Can anyone let me know of a legal plant (substances) that I can order to use for an extraction? I found several basic teks that use naptha. Does anyone have any advice on a good tek to use? Or is anyone willing to create an updated "sticky" for this subject itself? I know. I know. I should have done this years ago. But, now´s the time.
> I appreciate any assistance in this matter.
> Later.
> DaSrout...


Google is your best friend. You can find any of your questions answered there relating to sources.


----------

